# my regal int. project



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

BEFORE:
AFTER: also added some tweeters








THATS ALL I GOT FOR NOW I JUSS BOUGHT 10 YRDS OF BLACK SEAUDE FABRIC THAT IMA BE DOIN MY HEADLINER IN AND MY UPPER DOOR PANELS IN AND THE BACK DECK.WELL C HOW IT TURNS OUT CUZ I NVR DONE SHIT WITH FABRIC.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

ANYBODY KNOW WAT TYPE OF GLUE STUFF I NEED TO APPLY THE NEW FABRIC ON THE DOOR PANLES AND HEADLINER. THATS GONNA WITH STAND THE HEAT. AND WHERE CAN I GET IT


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

THATS ALL I GOT FOR NOW I JUSS BOUGHT 10 YRDS OF BLACK SEAUDE FABRIC THAT IMA BE DOIN MY HEADLINER IN AND MY UPPER DOOR PANELS IN AND THE BACK DECK.WELL C HOW IT TURNS OUT CUZ I NVR DONE SHIT WITH FABRIC. 
[/quote]
you probly wont need that much sell me some


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

after i get it and my stuffs done ill let u know how much i have left and a price :biggrin:


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

does nebody know wat glue i have to use to stick this shit on?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Tacc or Dap top and trim adhesive sprayed though a gun for the headliner for sure to make sure the material doesn't sag. I used the 3M spray can stuff for my upper door panels and some other stuff and its held up just fine though too.


----------



## Superlusky (Nov 4, 2006)

Hey 1Low, what kind of paint u use? I want to black out my whole interior as well. Im not feelin the blue factory interior. I need to do my headliner too, make sure u put some pics and steps to be taken in doing this! Good luck!


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 11 2007, 11:33 PM~7236186
> *Tacc or Dap top and trim adhesive sprayed though a gun for the headliner for sure to make sure the material doesn't sag.  I used the 3M spray can stuff for my upper door panels and some other stuff and its held up just fine though too.
> *


i dont have a gun to do this with i was juss gonna do it outta a can so... i shouldnt use the can stuff then?


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Superlusky_@Feb 12 2007, 12:25 AM~7236638
> *Hey 1Low, what kind of paint u use? I want to black out my whole interior as well. Im not feelin the blue factory interior. I need to do my headliner too, make sure u put some pics and steps to be taken in doing this! Good luck!
> *


heres wat i used to do my int. wit:

also b4 i sprayed the paint i 1.)whipped it down with paint thinner...let that sit for a lil bit 2.)then i took a scrub brush washed it really good with soap and water.3.)then i primerd it..4.)then paint. :biggrin: let me know if u need anything else.also i will post the steps.


----------



## maxr78 (May 14, 2004)

:0


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

heres the fabric i bought:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWN:IT&viewitem=&item=290082056687&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...56687&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 12 2007, 03:53 PM~7241011
> *i dont have a gun to do this with i was juss gonna do it outta a can so... i shouldnt use the can stuff then?
> *


Personally i wouldn't mess with that stuff in a can when doing a headliner, it should hold up pretty good on door panels and stuff like that but not very well when trying to hold such a large piece of material upside down.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 14 2007, 01:19 PM~7260083
> *Personally i wouldn't mess with that stuff in a can when doing a headliner, it should hold up pretty good on door panels and stuff like that but not very well when trying to hold such a large piece of material upside down.
> *


What if its applied evenly and heavy?


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 15 2007, 09:32 AM~7267143
> *What if its applied evenly and heavy?
> *


x2


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

NO UPDATES


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

nah cuz im watin on my fabric then ill post some up


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 15 2007, 09:32 AM~7267143
> *What if its applied evenly and heavy?
> *


then it'll soak through :cheesy: 

i did my headliner with that 3M shit took a month or two before it started sagging like he said its good for the side panels but it wont work on the headliner i did my cutty trunk panels with it an it came out good ill get some pics in a bit. i saw some glue a Johan's fabric store said it was for headliner's it was like $19.99


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 15 2007, 06:12 PM~7271612
> *then it'll soak through :cheesy:
> 
> i did my headliner with that 3M shit took a month or two before it started sagging like he said its good for the side panels but it wont work on the headliner i did my cutty trunk panels with it an it came out good ill get some pics in a bit. i saw some glue a Johan's fabric store said it was for headliner's it was like $19.99*


Interesting..... 

Time to GOOGLE....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

How about this ??










quote: * "Trim Adhesive Super Aerosol 19 oz

3-M Super Trim Adhesive - Is the perfect contact adhesive for virtually any trim application. Especially designed for bonding vinyl tops, heavyweight headliners and hood silencer pads where high strength and heat resistance are needed. Offers high immediate bond strength, excellent heat and water resistance, long bonding range (5 min to 1 hour) and more. Net wt. 19 ounce aerosol. One coat covers 15-20 sq.ft.....$14.99 " *


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

ya idk ill have ta look around for the glue but in the mean time i juss got my fabric uffin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 16 2007, 01:17 PM~7278563
> *How about this ??
> 
> 
> ...


well by the description it says it ll work i bout the 3M one from walmart and it sucked for headliners but i don't know i never used that the one at Johan's wasn't 3M but i guess you got to try it.

heres my cutty


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

HEY LOCO78 WAT THE FUCK HOMIE U AINT GOT TO BULSHIT I ALREADY GOT ANOTHER INT.BUT U DIDNT HAVE TO BULSHIT ABOUT IT


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 16 2007, 01:17 PM~7278563
> *How about this ??
> 
> 
> ...


That stuff will hold up alright for door panels and things like that where the material is also held on by the trim around it. If you insist on a spray can adhesive though i found the best one to be 3M 8088 which kind of looks like the can posted above. For the price and overall quality of the finished product, just get a cheap spray gun, a gallon of dap or tacc, and a small compressor. :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phxcrazy_@Feb 16 2007, 03:08 PM~7279610
> *HEY LOCO78 WAT THE FUCK HOMIE U AINT GOT TO BULSHIT I ALREADY GOT ANOTHER INT.BUT U DIDNT HAVE TO BULSHIT ABOUT IT
> *


fine i ain't bull shitting i took those pics cause the cutty is at my house and the Monte you wanted pics of is at the rentals i told you that already if you don't believe me ill take pics of the apartment we've been working on ita almost done its all marbel tile looks good


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Loco, nice trunk. I made those same 3 panels like that for my regal's trunk.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

finised one door panel cant really c that good cuz my camera sucks but ya:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

looks good from the pics


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

THANX, I LIKE HOW IT CAME OUT TO CONSIDERING IVE NVR DID ANYTHING WITH FABRIC OR ANYTHING CLOSE TO THIS IM PLEASED HOW EVERYTHING IS COMING OUT. :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

How did you end up getting the platic chrome trim off and then back on again or did you just mask it off and dye the stock material?


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

no i nvr put that plastic back on but the pice by the window that i was having trouble takin off i got that off and on..... i didnt die this material i reapulsterd it.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

if u guys remember there supose to be a chrome plastic piece around the whole woodgain part that is wat i couldnt get off the other fabric to put on here.

look chrome plastic:








no chrome plastic:


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

forgot to mention ill have more pics tomm i think im wither gonna do my other door panel tomm or my back deck well c


----------



## SMOKINATOKE (Mar 15, 2006)

all i see is red x's


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

here is the back deck i juss did today i also cut out the middle so when i put my system in the air will come in the cabin turned out better then i thought:


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

let me know if u can c this^^^^^^^^^^^^?????


----------



## Superlusky (Nov 4, 2006)

Damn, looking real nice man! U blacking out your whole interior? Keep the pics coming!


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

ya im tryin....its gettin there bit slowly  thanx


----------



## Superlusky (Nov 4, 2006)

Are u using this same fabric for your headliner as well? I'm changing my carpet to black so Im gonna wait till I get my carpet to see if this same fabric that u are using matches exactly to the carpet.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

yes..but ima have a shop do my headliner cuz i was told on here i cant do it outta a spray can adhesive but i still gotta buy my carpet unfortunatly.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 16 2007, 01:17 PM~7278563
> *How about this ??
> 
> 
> ...


This works good for light material on doors panels and trim,not so much for a headliner becasue gravity is constantly pulling down so after like 3-4 months it will sag if not sooner.I just picked up some mar-hyde spray adhesive from my work for like 3.80 a can and its bigger than the 3m stuff.plus 20% discount :biggrin:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 18 2007, 10:12 PM~7294431
> *yes..but ima have a shop do my headliner cuz i was told on here i cant do it outta a spray can adhesive but i still gotta buy my carpet unfortunatly.
> *


Hey homie I can do your headliner,I am going tommarrow to pick up a new headliner board for my caprice,doing a red tweed on mine,what kinda material were you thinking?I use DAP contact cement and a spray gun.let me know.Do it for like $50,way cheaper then any shop.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 19 2007, 12:48 AM~7295624
> *Hey homie I can do your headliner,I am going tommarrow to pick up a new headliner board for my caprice,doing a red tweed on mine,what kinda material were you thinking?I use DAP contact cement and a spray gun.let me know.Do it for like $50,way cheaper then any shop.
> *


i got this diff kinda suede fabric but i would let u but my only prob it gettin it over to u cuz i dont drive yet. :uh:


----------



## Klean Kut (Oct 7, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

juss repostin pics cuz i cant c them:
DOOR PANEL:

DOOR PUT TOGETHER:

BACK DECK:


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

IN A LIL IMA GOO DO MY OTHER DOOR PANEL ILL POST PICS AFTER WORDZ uffin:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 19 2007, 01:11 PM~7298145
> *i got this diff kinda suede fabric but i would let u but my only prob it gettin it over to u cuz i dont drive yet. :uh:
> *


I am going to get my license in a few days....I got my headliner board today,suicide hinges for the hood,new sailpanels,swivel for the seats and 2 bucket seats


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

YA IMA BE GETTIN MINE MARCH 5 BUT I WANNA HAVE MY INT DONE B4 THEN. BUT I AINT GONNA NEED TO GET A NEW HEADLINER BOARD AM I? I MIGHT BE ABLE TA HAVE MY MA DRIVE ME OUT THERE TO DROPE IT OFF. :roflmao: :uh: BUT WHERE U LIVE BY OUT THERE?


----------



## Superlusky (Nov 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 19 2007, 12:11 PM~7298145
> *i got this diff kinda suede fabric but i would let u but my only prob it gettin it over to u cuz i dont drive yet. :uh:
> *


Where u get your head liner board? Is it exact fit for your car or u gonna make it? Y not use the same board that was on there with the old headliner?


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

i got my headliner board from a junkyard,i had my old one in the garage and my cherry picker fell on it,dented my door and fender and crushed the headliner board.To get the old one out without breaking it you need to have all of the seats out and the pass. door off or else you will break the corners off trying to squeeze it past the door


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

couldnt u lay a coats of candy over the woodgrain, which would make it looked like colored woodgrain :dunno:


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 19 2007, 09:45 PM~7302568
> *i got my headliner board from a junkyard,i had my old one in the garage and my cherry picker fell on it,dented my door and fender and crushed the headliner board.To get the old one out without breaking it you need to have all of the seats out and the pass. door off or else you will break the corners off trying to squeeze it past the door
> *


i guess ima have ta juss take it out when i order my carpet cuz then ill juss do it all at once :biggrin: cuz on my other regal i had i took the old one out which i didnt take anything outta the car n like u said i broke the corners off so i ended up juss buyin a new one which was pretty expensive if ya ask me but it was nice.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 19 2007, 10:35 PM~7303252
> *couldnt u lay a coats of candy over the woodgrain, which would make it looked like colored woodgrain :dunno:
> *


that would look pretty cool...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 19 2007, 11:49 PM~7304237
> *that would look pretty cool...
> *


im not positive if u could do it, but it sounds like u could, cuz i know the candy in the can is transparent... than clear over it a couple times for the nice smooth shine... :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Looking good bro.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 20 2007, 08:41 AM~7305650
> *im not positive if u could do it, but it sounds like u could, cuz i know the candy in the can is transparent... than clear over it a couple times for the nice smooth shine... :cheesy:
> *


where could i get a can of wat ur talkin about? n wat do u think u have to do b4 u spray it?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 20 2007, 12:48 PM~7307701
> *where could i get a can of wat ur talkin about? n wat do u think u have to do b4 u spray it?
> *


uf prolly have to scuff it with like 800 grit sand paper so the paint will stick, and ill show u the paint u can use... autozone and them places carry it but ill get u a pic


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 20 2007, 01:29 PM~7308077
> *uf prolly have to scuff it with like  800 grit sand paper so the paint will stick, and ill show u the paint u can use... autozone and them places carry it but ill get u a pic
> *


thanx bro that'll help. looks like i got somethin else ta do to my int. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i think its this shit... theres prolly other shit out there, but im pretty sure the auto parts store carrys another brand in bigger cans, this shit u can find at wally world.. its a transparent candy, which means it lays it on where u can see through it, instead of like alot of spray paint where u lay a white down and the whole part is white... it only shows 3 colors on here, but if it works, let me know.. i dont see why it wouldnt... just do a test piece, and to strip the paint back off if it doesnt work, use the purple power shit u can find at wally world in the automotive section... ull hae to let it soak for a day or 2...

http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHF96&P=7


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

wat color should i use?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 20 2007, 01:40 PM~7308154
> *wat color should i use?
> *


what colors u doin, like interior, is it black... what colors the outside of the car or whats it gonna be?


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

ya its black, right now my cars brown but ima be gettin it painted black :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 20 2007, 01:44 PM~7308187
> *ya its black, right now my cars brown but ima be gettin it painted black :biggrin:
> *


if it were me, id do blue or red.. than for my wheels id make them blue or red.. which ever i did the wood grain with, to bring that color out some... but i think red would look better and stand out more, cuz blue is a darker color than red...


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

ya ill prob do red...thanx for ur help


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 20 2007, 01:48 PM~7308221
> *ya ill prob do red...thanx for ur help
> *


like i said, try it on a lil piece and see how it turns out... and dont scuff it up to much with the sand paper, just a little so the paint will stick to it better, than get a pic of it with alotta light on it, so i can see it... i wanted to try it in my towncar, but they didnt have a transparent black.. cuz my towncar i did in purple and black :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres the post on mine, i didnt get to finish it all cuz i had to sell the car.. i finished all the door panels than sold it...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=252746


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

iight ya when i get round to it ill let ya know and take a pic


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 20 2007, 01:51 PM~7308241
> *iight ya when i get round to it ill let ya know and take a pic
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Keep this thread alive bro. I am gonna redo my panels also. The Texas heat from last year color-faded mine.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

heres wat i did today :biggrin:


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

i think tomm ima be gettin some vht paint which is the shit u paint ur taillights with ima put a couple coats on my taillights not to dark and ima put a light coat on my turn signals. wat do u guys think?


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 20 2007, 02:37 PM~7308136
> *i think its this shit... theres prolly other shit out there, but im pretty sure the auto parts store carrys another brand in bigger cans, this shit u can find at wally world.. its a transparent candy, which means it lays it on where u can see through it, instead of like alot of spray paint where u lay a white down and the whole part is white... it only shows 3 colors on here, but if it works, let me know.. i dont see why it wouldnt... just do a test piece, and to strip the paint back off if it doesnt work, use the purple power shit u can find at wally world in the automotive section... ull hae to let it soak for a day or 2...
> 
> http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXHF96&P=7
> *


they alright but alsa and HOK has their candy in cans 2 :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowRider_69_@Feb 20 2007, 08:03 PM~7311129
> *they alright but alsa and HOK has their candy in cans  2 :biggrin:
> *


yea, but is it transparent? cuz its gotta be transparent so the wood grain still shows throguh  i think there is another brand that carries the transparent shit in bigger cans, i cant think of which one it might be tho... and HOK is expensive


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

i got a question about my seats in my regal......... is it juss mine or does none of the limiteds have a thing to recline the seat cuz it pisses me off?


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

headliners on hold till i can get my 1/2" foam padding. i thought they would have it at walmart n i was wrong so i gotta go to johans fabric tomm. juss lettin u guys know uffin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 21 2007, 06:22 PM~7319867
> *i got a question about my seats in my regal......... is it juss mine or does none of the limiteds have a thing to recline the seat cuz it pisses me off?
> *


my buddies cutty didnt recline either, must be all g-bodys, lol


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Heres some of my work,did the vinyl top over the summer,did the hood today took about 4 hours by myself


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

how hard was it to do that top?


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

for my first attemp it wasnt too bad,just alot of measuring and thinking.even on a cheap sewing maching


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

ooo i need a sewing machine to do this?


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

do u know like wat size padding i need n i glue the vinal down right? if so do i need to do any thing to the top of my car to prep it? n wat do i do about the 2 pillars by the windshield do i need to take the window out or somethin?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 22 2007, 12:01 PM~7326222
> *ooo i need a sewing machine to do this?
> *


no since your car doesnt have a full top you just need to order some vinyl and do it vertical.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 22 2007, 06:23 PM~7329551
> *no since your car doesnt have a full top you just need to order some vinyl and do it vertical.
> *


ima be doin the full top. so i wont need a sewing machine?


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

like the hood.. was it a kit.. if so how much?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 22 2007, 07:57 PM~7330213
> *ima be doin the full top. so i wont need a sewing machine?
> *


oh i thought you only had a landau top your gonna need a sewing machine to do the center, you could probably take the vinyl to a upholstery shop to have them sewed together.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

ya i do right now but ima make it a full vinal top. but wat all do i gotta do to get it to stick? do i need a special glue or wat do i need ta prep it? and wat size padding do i need


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 22 2007, 08:26 PM~7330466
> *ya i do right now but ima make it a full vinal top. but wat all do i gotta do to get it to stick? do i need a special glue or wat do i need ta prep it? and wat size padding do i need
> *


Use that same glue out of a spray gun. Landau top and trim glue.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 23 2007, 12:55 AM~7333015
> *Use that same glue out of a spray gun.  Landau top and trim glue.
> *


watt??


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

The glue i posted up about in the beginning of the thread, D.A.P. top and trim adhesive. Use that sprayed through a spray gun for the top and also for your headliner material as well as any panels you want material to stick too.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 23 2007, 01:03 AM~7333053
> *The glue i posted up about in the beginning of the thread, D.A.P. top and trim adhesive.  Use that sprayed through a spray gun for the top and also for your headliner material as well as any panels you want material to stick too.
> *


o ok...... i juss did my headliner with the stuff i been doin my door panels in...well c how long that holds if it doent hold then ima juss take it to a perfesinal. but after im done with my int. ima start on my vinal top. DOES ANYBODY GOT PICS OF THE PROCESS OR ANY INFO THAT WOULD HELP ME?????????????


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

Heres how i did my seam,the vinyl came about 3 feet wide and that covered the entire top of the roof,i needed 2 1/2 yard so i got 5 yards and cut it in half horizintally,like this -----,then i took one of the half pieces and cut it vertically down the middle.I sewed the factory edges toghether so it would be a perfectly straight seam.i layed it out on the roof and the seam ended up right under where the trim is above my doors,so i cut all of the extra crap off and started in the front.I had to sew on some pieces for the pillars.I removed all of the trtim around the roof and started gluing,used a blow dryer for the parts where it wrinkled,put the trim on and it was done.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

You can used dap contact cement out of a conventional spray gun,you have to spray both suraces and let it tack up,if you dont the fumes will make the vinyl bubble for a while.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 21 2007, 05:22 PM~7319867
> *i got a question about my seats in my regal......... is it juss mine or does none of the limiteds have a thing to recline the seat cuz it pisses me off?
> *


I have the power driver's seat in my Regal Limited, and the whole thing will tilt back, but just the back alone will not recline.  Still, better than a stationary bench seat. 


Hey, I do have a question for you though. When you re-did your door panels, did you ever get that second set of chrome back on? I want to do my panels too, but I'm wondering what holds that outside trim on? Is it glue?


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 23 2007, 10:25 AM~7334708
> *I have the power driver's seat in my Regal Limited, and the whole thing will tilt back, but just the back alone will not recline.   Still, better than a stationary bench seat.
> Hey, I do have a question for you though.  When you re-did your door panels, did you ever get that second set of chrome back on?  I want to do my panels too, but I'm wondering what holds that outside trim on?  Is it glue?
> *


wat part u talkin about the stuff by the wondow or the chrome around the woodgrain? the sutff by the window was held on by these staple lookin things so i juss took a flathead screwdriver n a hammer n got it off that way but if ur talkin bout the stuff around the woodgrain i nvr got that off the fabric cuz its on the fabric really really good.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Feb 23 2007, 10:20 AM~7334673
> *Heres how i did my seam,the vinyl came about 3 feet wide and that covered the entire top of the roof,i needed  2 1/2 yard so i got 5 yards and cut it in half horizintally,like this -----,then i took one of the half pieces and cut it vertically down the middle.I sewed the factory edges toghether so it would be a perfectly straight seam.i layed it out on the roof and the seam ended up right under where the trim is above my doors,so i cut all of the extra crap off and started in the front.I had to sew on some pieces for the pillars.I removed all of the trtim around the roof and started gluing,used a blow dryer for the parts where it wrinkled,put the trim on and it was done.
> *


damn thats alot :uh: but o well ima still try it when i get done wit my headliner :biggrin:


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

here wat i got done yesterday......cleaned up the headliner,then i glued down my padding....later today ill have the finished product. also i redid my back panels:


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

got a lil sum sum in tha mail today uffin: :


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 23 2007, 12:59 PM~7335911
> *here wat i got done yesterday......cleaned up the headliner,then i glued down my padding....later today ill have the finished product. also i redid my back panels:
> 
> *


Got my headliner done too...


----------



## 84REGAL87 (Apr 13, 2005)

what else is on the website you found that dash cover on ?


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 23 2007, 11:54 AM~7335865
> *wat part u talkin about the stuff by the wondow or the chrome around the woodgrain? the sutff by the window was held on by these staple lookin things so i juss took a flathead screwdriver n a hammer n got it off that way but if ur talkin bout the stuff around the woodgrain i nvr got that off the fabric cuz its on the fabric really really good.
> *


Yeah, on each door there is the wood panel with chrome trim around it, then about an inch of material, then another piece of chrome trim on that material. I was wondering about that second strip of trim that's just on the material. I figured it would be a PITA...


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 23 2007, 02:33 PM~7336627
> *got a lil sum sum in tha mail today uffin: :
> 
> *


Did you get just a cover or an entire dash? Also, what kind of padding are you using on the headliner, 1/2" of the green foam pad?


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84REGAL87_@Feb 23 2007, 02:39 PM~7336676
> *what else is on the website you found that dash cover on ?
> *


nothin its juss a place that sells only dashcovers.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 23 2007, 02:43 PM~7336700
> *Yeah, on each door there is the wood panel with chrome trim around it, then about an inch of material, then another piece of chrome trim on that material.  I was wondering about that second strip of trim that's just on the material.  I figured it would be a PITA...
> *


srry but idk wat ur talkin about


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 23 2007, 02:46 PM~7336723
> *Did you get just a cover or an entire dash?    Also, what kind of padding are you using on the headliner, 1/2" of the green foam pad?
> *


ya its a cover..... ya its 1/2" i think and its not the green shit cuz they didnt have any left so this stuff already has the headliner attached to it so i juss turned it over n used the other side.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

heres wat i did to my taillights:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 23 2007, 09:32 PM~7339448
> *ya its a cover..... ya its 1/2" i think and its not the green shit cuz they didnt have any left so this stuff already has the headliner attached to it so i juss turned it over n used the other side.
> *


Oh okay, so it's actual headliner material with the padding all in one. i thought you were using a material that you got separate from the padding.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Feb 23 2007, 09:41 PM~7339491
> *Oh okay, so it's actual headliner material with the padding all in one.  i thought you were using a material that you got separate from the padding.
> *


ya i put diff material on it also.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

heres my headliner....camera sucks but yah....


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

what did you do to the tail lights?


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Feb 23 2007, 10:35 PM~7339856
> *what did you do to the tail lights?
> *


I SPRAYED THEM WITH A THING CALLED VHT PAINT......SRRY BOUT THE BIG LETTERS.........DOES IT LOOK BAD??


----------



## Klean Kut (Oct 7, 2003)

Looks good! Did you spray the inside or outside of the lights?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Feb 24 2007, 05:37 PM~7343427
> *I SPRAYED THEM WITH A THING CALLED VHT PAINT......SRRY BOUT THE BIG LETTERS.........DOES IT LOOK BAD??
> *


naw it looks good i was just wondering how you did that at first i was thinking tint


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Klean Kut_@Feb 24 2007, 05:59 PM~7343548
> *Looks good!  Did you spray the inside or outside of the lights?
> *


its the outside then i cleard it.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

bringin the topic back up :biggrin: 
i tinted my corner lights:


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

juss waitin on my carpet i orderd n ill have more pics


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

I TOOK MY SEATS AND CARPET OUT AND SPRAYED MY FLOOR WITH UNDERCOATING:
































AFTER:


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

SRRY FOR BIG PICS I DIDNT KNOW THEY WERE GONNA B THAT BIG..CARPET SHOULD B IN TOMM SO I MIGHT PUT IT IN....OR IMA BE PAINTING MY DASH DONT KNOW YET uffin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Why did you spray the floor with undercoating? with the carpet out, it's a perfect time for sound deadener


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

i juss dont want anyrust formin or anything n plus i dont think ima put sound dedner


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

i started paintin my dash ill post pics when im done... uffin:


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

heres some updates...:


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

once everythings all done ill pull it outta the garage so i can get better pics in the light cuz my garage doesnt have good lighting so it looks like shit


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

heres my next project once my carpets in...outlined in red:


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

HERES THE FINISHED DASH:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

dash turnd out nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 13 2007, 03:48 AM~7467599
> *dash turnd out nice :thumbsup:
> *


thanx i thought so 2, pics r bad cuz lighting in my garage but once my int. is in then ill pull it out n get better pics in the day.


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD...STILL WOULD HAVE GLASSED IT!


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

HERES SOEM MORE UPDATES WITH CARPET IN FORGOT TO TAKE PIXS W/O THE SEATS IN BUT OWELL:


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Mar 12 2007, 12:06 PM~7460696
> *heres my next project once my carpets in...outlined in red:
> 
> 
> ...


that website is funny... i , as everyone else here hates donks... but whats funny is i can look thru all the pics and not one has stock interior. they think big rims = big money.. :uh: gay theory. but whats funnny is that the interiors are big money.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

that regal that this int. is in I think is really nice even with the rims on it..big rims dont really bother me... id take a regal with 20' or 22's anyday but that doesnt mean i dont like lowriders i grew up lovin lowriders. lowriders r o.g cars i dont think they'll ever go away. the cars with big rims is juss a fade right now juss like how the imports where.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

I GOT A VISOR FINISHED HAD TO DO IT BY HAND SEWING SUCKS N IM NO GOOD AT IT LOL:
BEFORE:

AFTER BLACK W/WHITE THRED:


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

nice job on the dash and visors! Making boxes like that sucks! I did it once, and I think its a pain in the ass, but good luck!


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Mar 14 2007, 12:47 AM~7473502
> *that regal that this int. is in I think is really nice even with the rims on it..big rims dont really bother me... id take a regal with 20' or 22's anyday but that doesnt mean i dont like lowriders i grew up lovin lowriders. lowriders r o.g cars i dont think they'll ever go away. the cars with big rims is juss a fade right now juss like how the imports where.
> *


larger rims aint too bad but lifting them??? I dont know bout that ... if im lifting a G body im putting HUGE fuckin tires on it and going off roading :biggrin:


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> larger rims aint too bad but lifting them??? I dont know bout that ... if im lifting a G body im putting HUGE fuckin tires on it and going off roading :biggrin:
> [/qu
> 
> nah i think thats gay when they lift them 2


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWX732_@Mar 13 2007, 10:34 PM~7473393
> *that website is funny... i , as everyone else here hates donks... but whats funny is i can look thru all the pics and not one has stock interior. they think big rims = big money.. :uh:  gay theory. but whats funnny is that the interiors are big money.
> *


Not everyone is close minded and only like one certain style/type of vehicle. There's a lot of good info on that site and a lot of people that have the same passion for cars that we do. Only difference i see is how the suspension has been modified and wheel size.


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Mar 14 2007, 11:41 PM~7480652
> *Not everyone is close minded and only like one certain style/type of vehicle.  There's a lot of good info on that site and a lot of people that have the same passion for cars that we do.  Only difference i see is how the suspension has been modified and wheel size.
> *



i might come off closed minded .. sorry bout that .. but theres a point where your rim size becomes rediculous... and changing the over all look of the car ? its a truck now? sure when i look at the car i ignore that they lifted it and slaped 30 sumthins on it .. i look at detail like anyone else .. which i noted that the interiors are usually nice as hell :biggrin: 

my friend even made fun of me for my 13s.. hes so used to 15 inch ralley rims that 13s sounded silly to him ... i guess thats what its like for me .. - i only dont like it cus it changes the look of a cruiser


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

i started tarin off my vynal top:


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

my question is do i gotta sand that shit off there or wat do i do? cuz i know the other shit aint gonna stick to this?


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

heres a couple pics outside my garage of my dash and tail lights i did:


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

any 1 know how many yards of material i need with some left over cuz ima beginner :biggrin: also do i gotta sand that other glue and stuff off...or wat do u guys do and do i need padding if so how thick?


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Mar 22 2007, 12:27 AM~7527483
> *any 1 know how many yards of material i need with some left over cuz ima beginner :biggrin: also do i gotta sand that other glue and stuff off...or wat do u guys do and do i need padding if so how thick?
> *


cant some one help me!!!!?????


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Mar 22 2007, 01:27 AM~7527483
> *any 1 know how many yards of material i need with some left over cuz ima beginner :biggrin: also do i gotta sand that other glue and stuff off...or wat do u guys do and do i need padding if so how thick?
> *


Tape measure  . Just remember that unless your somehow able to order a custom piece of vinyl(or whatever you're using) that the material at the store is going to be a linear yard, meaning 54" wide. Just go from there and figure out where the seams are going to be. I'm not sure on the padding , i assume it should be something that won't absorb water or mold though. Don't use that spray can glue either  .

Did you ever finish up your headliner and the other stuff you were working on?


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

ya headliner i found some can glue n well c if this hold up if not then im juss gonna take it to a shop.everythings done but i couldnt put anything in cuz the headliner wasnt in but maybe tomm ill put my int. back together. and then ima start on my top... i nvr even thought about the padding absorbing water...damn this is gonna be fun :uh: n i forgot that ima have ta sew the vynal...i got a boat place by me that makes the tops for them do u think i can take it to them and have them sew it...id have ta call n ask... and that spray can vynal glue stuff wont hold?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I wouldn't trust that spray can stuff on anything that's upside down or exposed to the elements such as rain/snow/high speed wind from driving, only thing i'd use it for is door panels and thinkgs like that where there's trim around it to help hold it in place and the glue isn't the only thing holding the material on. The boat place should be able to hook you up with the right stuff though since anything like the material itself and padding they use should be water/mold resistant.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i just did a headliner today i used spray glue in the middle and pulled tight to the edges with a hot glue gun :cheesy:


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

is that workin?


----------



## f5jetmech (Feb 13, 2007)

The proper adhesive to use on headliners is from a company called DAP go to thier website site for odering info. It is called DAP Landeu Top Adhesive this IS THE BEST FOR VINYL TOPS AND HEADLINERS. I have done 100's of headliners with this in Arizona where the temps reach over a 100deg., and thats outside temp. The temp inside the cars are easily 130deg or more so this shit works. I HAVE NOT HAD ONE CUSTOMER RETURN THIER CAR FOR SAGGING HEADLINER.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

iight ill check it out thanx


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

this shit bro?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Yup, that along with a cheap spray gun and an air compressor and you won't be buying those $15 spray cans anymore.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

can i juss rent a lil cheap compressor or do i have ta have a huge one?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Apr 1 2007, 09:07 PM~7598299
> *can i juss rent a lil cheap compressor or do i have ta have a huge one?
> *


for that, a cheap one. You wont be spraying over a large area so a small compressor should be fine.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

alright kool thanx wat size do u think?so i can go look a rental prices


----------



## creepin cutty (May 23, 2006)

i think u should buy urself a little compressor...its always come in handy....i got a 33gallon craftsman...i love it!! u can buy a little pancake for like 130 or less


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by creepin cutty_@Apr 2 2007, 03:34 PM~7603159
> *i think u should buy urself a little compressor...its always come in handy....i got a 33gallon craftsman...i love it!! u can buy a little pancake for like 130 or less
> *


Yeah that's what i have too, i think it was around $280 and came with 1/2" impact wrench, 20 ft of hose and a nozzle/fitting kit. I've used it with spray guns, airbrushes, impact wrenches & ratchets, cut off tool, die grinder, air hammer, etc...It's also makes quick work of filling tires, air mattresses, and a ton of other stuff.


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

ya i was checkin out some on ebay would a 3hp 6gallon be good enough?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Apr 2 2007, 08:24 PM~7605125
> *ya i was checkin out some on ebay would a 3hp 6gallon be good enough?
> *


Yeah for spraying that glue or smaller stuff. What psi can it make?


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

heres wat it says:
The unit comes configured to turn on when internal pressure lowers to approximately 80-psi and shuts off at approximately 115 psi. It can be altered but this is perfect for most applications.

4.50 CFM AT 90 PSI - 6.00 CFM AT 40 PSI

Features Powerful direct drive pump with quick recovery time.(approximately 15 seconds from 80-115 PSI)

is this good or should i look for a better one?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah that should be good for spraying the glue and inflating stuff, but don't expect to be able to put an impact gun on it for things like lug nuts, suspension, etc. How much is that one you're looking at? And what brand? Craftsman has some good ones. Try Sears.com 

Also, just my .02 but a compressor is kind of the heart of your tool set-up so even though you may be in a rush to get a cheap one to get a simple job done, if you plan on working on your car and/or others in the future, then get the biggest most powerful brand name one that will still work off of whatever outlet you'll be plugging into. It'll pay for itself just due to how conveinient it makes things and how much time you'll save. Can't rush everything, ya know.


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

bah, I'll stick with my hand tools. thats actually only because I work in my apartments garage which is so small I can't even fully open both doors on my cadillac in there.


----------



## 2X ARND (Feb 15, 2007)

here is my interior project......








straing from VA


----------



## 2X ARND (Feb 15, 2007)

THAT WAS SUPPOSE TO BE STRAIGHT FROM VA


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

i like everything except the dash :thumbsup:


----------



## 2X ARND (Feb 15, 2007)

THATS KOOL, THANX FOR YOUR FEEDBACK BUT ALL IS WELL.


----------



## dittylopez (Mar 19, 2006)

I think it all looks good! If that helps. I know if you cared about what other people thought you wouldn't have done it. Remember opinions are like anus' everyone has one and they all stink!


----------



## 2X ARND (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dittylopez_@Apr 22 2007, 11:14 AM~7747273
> *I think it all looks good! If that helps. I know if you cared about what other people thought you wouldn't have done it. Remember opinions are like anus' everyone has one and they all stink!
> *


it helps and thanx for the words of encouragement........


----------



## dittylopez (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2X ARND_@Apr 7 2007, 07:32 PM~7640198
> *here is my interior project......
> 
> 
> ...


looks good to me! kinda diffrent, but I like it!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@Mar 30 2007, 04:51 PM~7586995
> *is that workin?
> *


yeah


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

^^^^^ WTF^^^^^ lol


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low87regal_@May 17 2007, 04:42 AM~7921856
> *^^^^^ WTF^^^^^ lol
> *


gotta love a bit of fur lol


----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

ey bro wat ever floats ur boat lol


----------



## dittylopez (Mar 19, 2006)

So, how is that headliner coming along?


----------



## sincitykid (Apr 11, 2005)

does that int paint stick and last


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 1low87regal (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dittylopez_@May 22 2007, 09:42 PM~7959567
> *So, how is that headliner coming along?
> *


if ur talkin about mine none of the glue i tryed stuck so i juss said fuck it and juss glue it baack up again o well


----------

